# What's your holiday stress level?



## HA (Dec 15, 2007)

*Your Holiday Stress Level Is Low*



You take it easy over the holidays, and you only take on what you can handle.
You know the holidays are about celebrating and fun - not standing in line at the mall!

*What's Your Holiday Stress Level?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourholidaystresslevelquiz/


----------



## HA (Dec 15, 2007)

I'd like to know how they got that picture of me!?


----------



## Halo (Dec 15, 2007)

*Your Holiday Stress Level is High*



Everything about the holidays stresses you out - from your freaky family to packed malls.
Maybe this is the perfect time of year for you to take a solo vacation to Hawaii.

*What's Your Holiday Stress Level?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourholidaystresslevelquiz/


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 16, 2007)

*Your Holiday Stress Level is Moderate*



The holidays sometimes stress you out, but mostly because they wear you down.
Take it easy! You can have a fun holiday without running yourself ragged.

*What's Your Holiday Stress Level?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourholidaystresslevelquiz/


----------



## sunset (Dec 17, 2007)

Your Holiday Stress Level is Moderate  

The holidays sometimes stress you out, but mostly because they wear you down.
Take it easy! You can have a fun holiday without running yourself ragged.


----------



## ladylore (Dec 17, 2007)

You take it easy over the holidays, and you only take on what you can handle.
You know the holidays are about celebrating and fun - not standing in line at the mall!


----------



## stargazer (Dec 24, 2007)

Your Holiday Stress Level is Moderate 

The holidays sometimes stress you out, but mostly because they wear you down.
Take it easy! You can have a fun holiday without running yourself ragged.


----------



## lallieth (Dec 24, 2007)

You take it easy over the holidays, and you only take on what you can handle.
You know the holidays are about celebrating and fun - not standing in line at the mall!


----------

